# New state park hunts for 2011-2012



## ridgestalker (Jun 2, 2011)

I was putting in for quota applications this evening an i noticed 2 new state park hunts  Red Top Mountain Nov 29-30 an Panola Mountain Nov 15-16 this is awesome being i have 2 rejections been hoping for some new park hunts.Last one i went on was Hard Labor Creek an killed a doe. Red Top is close to home an both have good dates for some good hunting.Hoped to get drawn for red top although i need to research Panola Mountain they might have more deer we'll see.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jun 2, 2011)

Red Top has had 1 hunt in the past - can't remember how it went.


----------



## ridgestalker (Jun 2, 2011)

dadsbuckshot said:


> Red Top has had 1 hunt in the past - can't remember how it went.



I did some searching an they did have a hunt in 06 i did not know that.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 3, 2011)

We go to Red Top walking and you just don't see deer like you
used to....I live 30 mins away, but will not apply for the hunt....
I have 2 priority points and I am applying for Panola Mtn.....
I don't think they have camping ?????? anyone know for sure ????


----------



## BIGABOW (Jun 4, 2011)

no camping and the hotels/motels are a good ways away.......


----------



## quality hunter (Jun 5, 2011)

Snipers killed most of deer off at Red Top Mountain!


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Jun 16, 2011)

so is panola mountain a pretty good place to use my two points? I doubt I'll try red top mountain


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 16, 2011)

SuburbanShooter said:


> so is panola mountain a pretty good place to use my two points? I doubt I'll try red top mountain



You can try.... but I don't think 2pts is gonna do it.


----------



## bucktail (Jun 16, 2011)

I put my three in for it and I think I'm 50/50. It'll be a popular choice.


----------



## Peyton4106 (Jun 22, 2011)

same here bucktail


----------



## biker13 (Jun 23, 2011)

Is there a hunt at Fargo this year? Did not see a listing but a guy said he had been contacted by email


----------



## UGA FAN (Jul 6, 2011)

ponola mtn is a great choice thereis a golf course nearby with a major deer problem thats where i hope to be. there are some hotels about 10 minutes away close to stonecrest mall


----------



## SouthrnPride (Aug 4, 2011)

Is red top mtn archery only?


----------



## ridgestalker (Aug 4, 2011)

SouthrnPride said:


> Is red top mtn archery only?



Firearms either sex 2 deer limit.


----------



## SouthrnPride (Aug 4, 2011)

ridgestalker said:


> Firearms either sex 2 deer limit.



thank you sir


----------



## jack butler (Aug 5, 2011)

do you get picked do you pick a area get assiend a area or get to roam free


----------



## booboo7353 (Aug 9, 2011)

where do you go to apply for panola mountain?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 10, 2011)

Got three of us sitting on 3 rejections apiece planning on panola


----------



## ridgestalker (Aug 10, 2011)

booboo7353 said:


> where do you go to apply for panola mountain?


 
You have to go online to dnr website an set up or have a account where you apply for quota hunts.It is a quota of 40 an probably gona take 3-4 points to get drawn.Very popular choice this year for good reasons.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 11, 2011)

ridgestalker said:


> you have to go online to dnr website an set up or have a account where you apply for quota hunts.it is a quota of 40 an probably gona take 3-4 points to get drawn.very popular choice this year for good reasons.


i thought three was the maximum possible this year?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 11, 2011)

Red Top should be good!! Panola BAD. All deer got sick and died there. What was left. They moved to hard labor.


----------



## ridgestalker (Aug 11, 2011)

HOGDOG76 said:


> i thought three was the maximum possible this year?



Your probably right cant remember if it was 3 or 4 years ago you could start building points for state park hunts.Either way sounds like your group has a good shot with everyone having 3.


----------



## ridgestalker (Aug 11, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Red Top should be good!! Panola BAD. All deer got sick and died there. What was left. They moved to hard labor.



I heard the same thing. Not to count its a dangerous place after dark an all would not want to chance it.


----------



## Peyton4106 (Aug 14, 2011)

Three is the max.  I'm putting in for Panola with 3  Maybe I'll see you there hogdog


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 14, 2011)

Is Panola Mtn. archery only? How many hunters?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 16, 2011)

peyton4106 said:


> three is the max.  I'm putting in for panola with 3  maybe i'll see you there hogdog



good luck to you and well have to have a roll call following selections.


----------



## bowbuck (Aug 16, 2011)

I put in with three points for Panola also.  Be interesting with such few slots open to see how many folks had three or more points.


----------



## sgtstinky (Aug 20, 2011)

Panola has deer, Red Top too, I think Panola has better genetics and better deer density. I live close to Red Top so I put in for that one, I either hunt will be fine.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2011)

Try'n for Chatt Bend cause it is so close to home. If I don't get picked,I at least get a priority point.


----------



## quality hunter (Aug 20, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Try'n for Chatt Bend cause it is so close to home. If I don't get picked,I at least get a priority point.



I would not think this one would be to good I think they eliminated the herd here couple years back?


----------

